# Hunting Coyote in a snow storm



## skunx1 (Feb 18, 2006)

I was wondering if any one has had any sucess hunting in a snow storm because i plan to go out tomarrow but the weather man says its going to snow should i stay at home or go give them dogs hell :beer:


----------



## IBUGLEMIN (Dec 7, 2006)

Go out, they usually start moving after the snow stops. But I've also seen them in the snow storms. They say the weather is suppose to break in the afternoon. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They definitly move in the snowy weather. I've shot a few while it was snowing and a definitly after it has stopped.

deano


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Be out there RIGHT when the weather stops if you have wind. It can really get hairy after a storm  If there is no wind be out there when it is snowing


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

The best hunting is right after the storm. you can get on their tracks and call to where you know they were heading.


----------



## skunx1 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks i think that i am going to go out and hope that i see some if i do get one i will poast pics


----------

